# moving to canada



## johnfitz (Sep 15, 2012)

HI All

Where do we start??

Me and my family which consist myself my wife of 14 year old daughter and 8 year old son,

Due to the down turn in the UK market opportunities are limited in our field of work.

We are looking for advice on which areas of Canada would be most suitable to meet our criteria for moving, with in our scope we are looking for: job opportunities, good weather, good schooling, good local amenities and facilities in general a nice place to bring up our children, in a friendly safe environment. (I hope we are not expecting too much????)

I am a senior project manager with 20 years’ experience in the construction industry, my wife Maria Is a Specialist Nurse currently working in Child Protection. She has 25 years’ experience in both General Adult and Paediatric Nursing. 

Do company offer sponsorship or relocation packages



Any advice is sincerely appreciated

Many thanks

John and Marie


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

johnfitz said:


> HI All
> 
> Where do we start??
> 
> ...


Hi

As has been said repeatedly on this and I am sure other forums, many of your questions can not be answered with any specifics. Canada is a huge country and with that comes huge differences in industry, working opportunities, weather, schooling etc....

I think your first step is to look more into where in this country would suit you and your family best. 

Wherever you decide, and I will state the obvious here. Work opportunities will be greater the nearer you are to a metropolis so my guess is you start there and try to decide which part of Canada appeals most. Once you have done that you can look at any number of websites to gain more info on your selected locale(s)

Yours and your wife's profession would be more than suited to employers looking to recruit and while it is not as straightforward as that, you do at least have the qualifications and experience which companies are always on the look out for. 

As another starting point I would recommend you attend some of the many trade fairs held around the UK to something in the order of half a dozen times each year. Jere there will be companies looking to recruit individuals with the talents they require. Not only that but in many such cases you will also find provincial government reps who will be there to assist with the more technical aspects in making such a move.

As for being sponsered. Technically it is not the correct term but what will happen is companies who might like to employ you will be in a position to promote you via the LMO scheme. Again, all of this information can be found online.

Firstly though, decide where you want to go, with your decisions based on schooling, work opportunities and of course climate.

Good luck with it all

Mike


----------

